# any one own a boonslang



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

I would love to see some pictures I think they are stunning 

please post some !!!!!!!! 
thanks :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

*I SPELT IT WRONG YES I KNOW DON'T SHOOT ME *:devil::devil:


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

snakemum said:


> *I SPELT IT WRONG YES I KNOW DON'T SHOOT ME *:devil::devil:


*Loads Shotgun*


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

google :2thumb:


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

kim1989 said:


> image


Good looking snake you have there  

OP - try google!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Shot I took in Africa a few years back, it's the only Boonslang picture uploaded to my photobucket. : victory:


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

I keep a pair. Not always easy animals to keep.


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> I keep a pair. Not always easy animals to keep.


:flrt::flrt: they are stunning I have no idear where my obsession comes from its odd I just think they are stunning :lol2:


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

Owzy said:


> Shot I took in Africa a few years back, it's the only Boonslang picture uploaded to my photobucket. : victory:
> 
> image


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO STUNNING


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

Owzy said:


> Shot I took in Africa a few years back, it's the only Boonslang picture uploaded to my photobucket. : victory:
> 
> image


 
That is one great shot, i assume you were using a telephoto lens:lol2:.

Kindest regards

catch and release


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Shot I took in Africa a few years back, it's the only Boonslang picture uploaded to my photobucket.


Nice shot! Is it definitely a boomslang and not _Philothamnus_?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

DavidR said:


> Nice shot! Is it definitely a boomslang and not _Philothamnus_?


It may possibly be! It was before I was really into venomous so I trusted the word of the guy with me, and haven't ever looked at it that closely lol. What you recon David?


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

I think this is Dispholidus, only because, if you look closely, the pupil hes the "keyhole" shape of a Boomslang, Philothamnus has round pupils.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

> It may possibly be! It was before I was really into venomous so I trusted the word of the guy with me, and haven't ever looked at it that closely lol. What you recon David?


I must admit I have never had much to do with either boomslangs or _Philothamnus_, but without a scale the pure green boomslangs look very similar (to me at least) to bush snakes. I would be reluctant to get bitten by either!



> I think this is Dispholidus, only because, if you look closely, the pupil hes the "keyhole" shape of a Boomslang, Philothamnus has round pupils.


Thanks Brian, I bow to your superior knowledge.

David.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

DavidR said:


> I must admit I have never had much to do with either boomslangs or _Philothamnus_, but without a scale the pure green boomslangs look very similar (to me at least) to bush snakes. I would be reluctant to get bitten by either!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll agree with you there. I'd been looking online comparing a few of the pictures and it's hard to tell... but I didn't look at the eyes!



tigersnake said:


> I think this is Dispholidus, only because, if you look closely, the pupil hes the "keyhole" shape of a Boomslang, Philothamnus has round pupils.
> Cheers,
> Brian.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

*Spotted bush snake *(Philothamnus semivariegatus )


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

*boomslang* (Dispholidus typus)


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting these pictures Snakes Incorporated, you can just see the keyhole pupil in the first Boomslang pic.. Another feature it shows well is that the Boomslang is one of those rare dangerous snakes with a loreal scale. And that Philothamnus has red pupils.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

tigersnake said:


> ...you can just see the keyhole pupil in the first Boomslang pic..


Sorry but a Boomslang does not have 'keyhole' pupils. I think it was a trick if light or shadow that may have caused the affect. 
The first picture by Owzy is in my opinion a boomslang (Dispholidus typus).


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

Thanks guys !!!!!!


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

The Boomslang does not have the proper keyhole effect that Thelotornis has, but the pupil is not completely round.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

tigersnake said:


> The Boomslang does not have the proper keyhole effect that Thelotornis has, but the pupil is not completely round.


A *Boomslang *has round pupils. 









*African Twig / Bird Snake *has "keyhole" pupils


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I think what tigersnake means is that is has a sight gap/pointy bit at the bottom/side which looks kinda like a keyhole?


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

The pupil of a boomslang doesn't appear to be perfectly round, I have seen it described as pear shaped which seems quite appropriate looking at various photos. The second photo you posted is an Asian vine snake, not African but the pupils are certainly distinctive!

David.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

DavidR said:


> The pupil of a boomslang doesn't appear to be perfectly round... pear shaped...


David you and I have a history so I am not going to try entertain you. I have a pair of these animals and also rescue catch and release wild Boomslange regularly but I`m sure you know better than I because of what you have read.

I`ve posted pictures for your convenience but if you wish to reason that what you see does not exist I won’t argue with you.:2thumb:


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

I must admit I have no idea what our 'history' is, but that is irrelevant. Even the photo you have posted the pupil is clearly not perfectly round to my eye. Neither are any of those photographed here: rear-fanged.com:::The herpetological resource for opistoglyphous snakes|Trugnattern, this one shows what I mean, and what I think Brian was suggesting nicely: Boomslang - Dispholidus typus (Tree Snake) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!.

See what you wish.
David.


----------



## FrozenCity (Jun 15, 2011)

Pupil is not round. It is pear shaped.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, pear shaped would be a far better description, they are not completely round. The picture Snakes Incorporated put up of an African Twig Snake is, actually Ahaetulla, not Thelotornis, but it is a proper keyhole pupil.
Owzy, yes you are right, I used the word keyhole, because, in my older books on African snakes, it is called keyhole, and it has always stuck with me.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------

